# 1950 (?) Dayton Huffman Cruiser Preservation



## Tyberius (Nov 21, 2018)

Found this dude on the Norfolk Craigslist and fell in love with the patina and old license tag. All I did aesthetically was give it a gentle scrub with WD40 and 0000 scotchbrite pads, figured I can always do more later but can't put paint and honest wear back on. Pretty original except for the chainring and chain guard which are later but I think they go nicely with it. It had a harder life than I first expected - bent frame, bent fork, bent crank and failed steer tube bearings which ate into the tube. Managed to (mostly) fix all of those and took it out for a shakeout cruise this AM. (If you want to burn off some Thanksgiving calories, I recommend unlugged vintage steel and a single speed gear.) The only real changes I had to make was a "new" front fender light which was smashed completely and the original Torrington pedals where beyond repair. I threw a pair of rat traps on it but will seek a pair of vintage block pedals for it. I swapped (and kept, along with everything else) the original? Peerless tires with the ones you see on it - hope the purists can forgive me for having a bit of fun with the blue and cream. Anyway...not rare or valuable by any stretch but I think it has a nice line. I've left it as original as possible down to the house paint splattered on the right side and the fingerprint of the original pin striper I found on the front fender - its all part of the story. The serial number is 0H043457 which I think means 1950.


----------



## Skiptoothgrin (Nov 21, 2018)

Turned out nice. That's one sexy chain guard. Nice old license too.


----------

